
Show HN: Tired to enter repetitive bash commands? - skywind3000
Have difficult to remember long commands ? tired to type repetitive commands ??<p>asynctasks would also be useful when you need a bash snippets manager:<p>screencast:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skywind3000&#x2F;asynctasks.vim&#x2F;raw&#x2F;master&#x2F;images&#x2F;snippets.gif<p>homepage:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skywind3000&#x2F;asynctasks.vim&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Command-Line-Tool
======
skywind3000
clickable links:

screencast:

[https://github.com/skywind3000/asynctasks.vim/raw/master/ima...](https://github.com/skywind3000/asynctasks.vim/raw/master/images/snippets.gif)

homepage:

[https://github.com/skywind3000/asynctasks.vim/wiki/Command-L...](https://github.com/skywind3000/asynctasks.vim/wiki/Command-
Line-Tool)

